# Are all varieties of Opuntia cactus OK for tortoises?



## Michael Bird (Aug 10, 2010)

Are all varieties of Opuntia cactus OK for tortoises, or just certain types? I'd like to obtain some cactus that I can plant and grow here in northern Utah where we have very cold winters and very hot summers from (-20 to +110 Fahrenheit).

The state government has a site with a listing of drought tolerant plants that will grow in the area (http://www.waterwiseplants.utah.gov/ ), and one that they recommend is Beavertail Cactus (Opuntia basilaris) which looks a lot like the pictures of Prickly Pear that I have seen on this site although with yellow flowers instead of red, and as a bonus it is also spineless. However, since it's not the same variety that other people have mentioned for tortoise food, I'd like to make sure it is safe before I buy some for Gracie my Jordanian Greek.


----------



## Tom (Aug 10, 2010)

I have fed several varieties to my tortoises and never had a problem. I also feed them organ pipe cactus once or twice a month.


----------



## geekinpink (Aug 10, 2010)

is this ok as well?
http://www.theproduceguide.com/pimage/cactusleaves.jpg

i have this in my garden and i tried to let my star tort smell it, she bit but quickly spat it out!

and are aloe vera ok for torts?


----------



## elegans (Aug 10, 2010)

All opuntia's are OK for tortoises. Some have spines, others do not. But no worries, as they eat the ones in the wild with spines. We just make their lives better by saving them that trouble. I grow two types of "spineless" Opuntia that the tortoises love. I will try to post picts in the next couple of weeks. Best wishes as always Douglas


----------



## Michael Bird (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the information! I know that they can eat around the spines. It's just easier for us and them to not have them in the way. I'll grab a Beavertail Cactus from the local garden shop and see if Gracie likes it.


----------



## Tom (Aug 10, 2010)

Michael Bird said:


> Thanks for the information! I know that they can eat around the spines. It's just easier for us and them to not have them in the way. I'll grab a Beavertail Cactus from the local garden shop and see if Gracie likes it.



They are all full of chemicals and pesticides when they come from the nursery. Rinse it heavily, plant it, and only feed out the new growth after a couple of months.


----------



## Michael Bird (Aug 10, 2010)

I was planning to do that anyway, but I appreciate the reminder. I'll make sure it's clean before I let her try it.


----------



## elegans (Aug 10, 2010)

I would not feed out any "Nursery" plants for at least 90 days as many use granular systemic pesticides that last right around 90 days. "Trust Me" I have been in the horticultural industry since 1983. Douglas


----------



## Gus (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi This is what I feed my Star and they love it so much (really)
Try to feed those small just grow out from the big opuntia.




geekinpink said:


> is this ok as well?
> http://www.theproduceguide.com/pimage/cactusleaves.jpg
> 
> i have this in my garden and i tried to let my star tort smell it, she bit but quickly spat it out!
> ...


----------



## geekinpink (Aug 12, 2010)

i tried it again, but this time i cut it out in small pieces, she loves them now lol

I've just planted a lot, since she seems to enjoy it now...but my dog decided to pull everything out of the pot  so glad this plant does grow easy.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 12, 2010)

geekinpink said:


> is this ok as well?
> http://www.theproduceguide.com/pimage/cactusleaves.jpg
> 
> 
> and are aloe vera ok for torts?



Yes, that's good to feed, however, Aloe will cause diarrhea if you feed the tortoise very much of it.


----------

